# Which Transfer Paper for a Noobie?



## OKShowPics (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello, first let me apologize for my lack of knowledge in this area, as my wife and I are just starting to toy around with transfers.

I have a heat press and I got some cheap paper from ebay (first mistake, I know now), that when I print it seems to transfer ok, but it is very rubbery and if I even slightly pull on the shirt it seems to crack. It also leaves the rubbery texture anywhere that is not cut out. I wasn't sure if this was normal.

I am using a HP Inkjet printer, so I wasn't sure if that would cause problems either. I don't plan on making a business out of this, but I would like good suggestions/information on making good transfers.

I've seen Iron All mentioned on here a lot but didn't know if that would possibly fix my rubbery texture problem, and if the paper would still leave that texture anywhere that wasn't cut out.

thanks for any help, and thanks for the awesome, helpful forum!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Brad,

The reason you're ending up with a different texture around your image is because it seems you haven't trimmed your paper before you pressed it. You'll get that with any inkjet transfer papers.

There are some self-weeding laser transfer papers, but no decent ones for inkjet printers. 

IronAll has a very nice hand (the feel of it on a shirt), but it fades too quickly for me to consider it to be commercially viable.

The paper you should look into is Jet-Pro SofStretch from Coastal Business. They're a forum sponsor and you can find their link (and a link to their forums discount) on the left of your screen here. 

Once washed, JPSS is almost undetectable on your shirt as far as the feel. And it has excellent color-retension.

You still need to trim your design, but once you do that, you will be very happy with your designs on shirts. 

Your main problem right now will be your HP printer. Most HP's use dye inks. They type of ink you want for inkjet transfers is pigment ink. Most Epson printers use pigment inks, tho you still need to be careful when buying your printer to make sure it uses pigment inks.

A very common printer here for inkjet transfers is the Epson C88+. The problem is that that printer has been discontinued. Its replacement is the Epson C120.

However...I suggest buying a printer that will print on 11x17 paper instead of being limited to 8.5x11 paper. A good printer for 11x17 is the Epson R1800. You could buy a 1400 for less money, but out of the box it uses dye inks, so you would need to get what's known as a Continuous Ink System (CIS) with pigment inks, which is a bulk ink system where the inks are actually in tanks outside of your printer.

Another thing to consider if you want to sell t-shirts with inkjet transfers is that you could buy a vinyl cutter with an automatic registration mark sensor (ARMS) and trim your transfers automatically on your vinyl cutter. It helps a LOT when you have complex designs.

If you have any specific questions please feel free to post them, or you could PM or email me.

Welcome to the T-Shirt Forums! :welcome:


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

lot of us use JetPro Softstretch we get it at Coastal Business Suppllies and you can get 5% off on your odres from them look in Perferred Vendors


----------



## pballandatee (Oct 23, 2007)

Ouch Chani, you pretty much sold me on a 1400 on another thread, but all is well for the same price as a 1800 i got the 1400 and a CIS, LOL, I need the xtra ink for the # of prints i (hope) will surface...and my wife can use the factory inks for photo printing....


----------



## OKShowPics (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I figured the printer would be a problem, because it seems every HP item I've ever owned has not done what I needed.

I will look into the Epson printers and see what I can do. How do you tell what type of ink they use? Is it stated on the box?


----------



## pballandatee (Oct 23, 2007)

the c88 , and 1800 use pigment ink, the 1400 uses dye, go to epson web site, it tells u a bunch of good info., hope this helps


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

pballandatee said:


> Ouch Chani, you pretty much sold me on a 1400 on another thread, but all is well for the same price as a 1800 i got the 1400 and a CIS, LOL, I need the xtra ink for the # of prints i (hope) will surface...and my wife can use the factory inks for photo printing....


Hi Bryan,

Sorry, I hope I didn't confuse anything here.

If I were to buy a printer without a CIS for printing transfers, I'd buy an 1800. If I were to buy a printer along with a CIS, I'd go with the 1400. 

I hope that clears things up a little!

(P.S. I'd personally buy teh 1400 because now that I have a CIS for my Canon i9900, I couldn't live without one again, and the 1400 is so much less expensive!  )

Sorry.


----------



## OKShowPics (Feb 7, 2008)

The C88 is more in my price range. This is really just to make t-shirts to advertise my website, and some small things in between, so the budget is very small

thanks again and keep the advice coming as i am trying to soak it all in


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Then yes, I'd go with a C88+ (if you can find one), or the faster C120.


----------



## OKShowPics (Feb 7, 2008)

so the C120 is the better option? I've found them both but I want what would be best for me.

About how long do the ink cartridges last in these printers?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm not sure how long exactly, but not very long at all. I found myself changing cartridges in my C88+ after what I thought was WAY too few prints.

Others may be able to answer a little better, but the C88+ is a VERY thirsty machine. I'm not sure about the C120.


----------



## OKShowPics (Feb 7, 2008)

That could get expensive! I saw some cheap continuous ink systems on eBay, but as I put earlier, I've learned my lesson with cheap stuff, so I better ask before buying anything else new so my wife doesn't get too upset about me spending our money.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't know a lot about CIS systems, but from what I can tell, the problems aren't in the system itself, but in the inks. You do NOT want cheap, ebay inks.

I wish I could help you a little more with a CIS, but I just don't have enough experience with them.


----------



## pballandatee (Oct 23, 2007)

Chani said:


> Hi Bryan,
> 
> Sorry, I hope I didn't confuse anything here.
> 
> ...


all is well I I wasn't tryin to put u down or anything, I was just messin with ya sorry if I did it the wrong way...  Brad from what ive read, trust me im not an expert, a c88 is a good choice, I just want to use the 1400 so I could do larger prints, almost cover most of the front of a shirt..


----------



## OKShowPics (Feb 7, 2008)

one more question:
can I use these transfer sheets from coastal on mousepads or will they have the same rubbery texture as my cheap transfers


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Someone was going to experiment with Jet-Pro SofStretch on mousepads, but I'm not sure if that test had been done yet.

I know some people use IronAll from New Milford Photo for mousepads and are happy with them.

The thing is, if you're going to use JPSS on mousepads, I'd make sure to peel them hot hot hot, as soon as you lift your press, otherwise, yes, they will be rubbery.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Chani said:


> I don't know a lot about CIS systems, but from what I can tell, the problems aren't in the system itself, but in the inks. You do NOT want cheap, ebay inks.
> 
> I wish I could help you a little more with a CIS, but I just don't have enough experience with them.


But I do. CIS system are great.. if you get the right one. Remember ebay is a great place to dump product on use poor unknowing people.. wow a CS system for $50 bucks.. (Used as sample may not be true) wow I am on my 3rd CIS system.. wish the first 2 companies would have taken them back.. no support, lousy inks.. clooged heads... loss of money..
What I am trying to do is caution all of you. I bought my CIS system from a reputable company that offered me support. I got great ink. After almost a year and half and thousands of pages and transfers and only 2 buys of ink (4 oz bottles) I just ran into a problem. I let one of the bottles run out of ink and the cartridge sucked air.. Very fixable... I would do it all over again. There are several companies that offer a great system.. great inks and great support. Just do your homework..


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks, Lou. 

I definitely don't want to steer anyone in the wrong direction that will end up costing them money.

I took a chance on my CIS. I knew I was taking a chance, but if I wanted to use the printer that I already had and spent $400 on, I was willing to take that chance.

Turns out I did okay, but I was offered very little support, and I wasted half of my ink getting it to run properly. Next time I'll know better.


----------



## derewa (Jan 20, 2008)

Lou, Can you point me in the right direction for a CIS. I am bidding on a job of 150 10.5" x 7.5" transfers. I have a C88+ and have been pricing individual cartridges. Chani's comment on the C88+ being thirsty has got me worried.

Sorry for jumping in, I'm a newbie too!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I can get 25 to 30 full prints from my C88 before changing color you will run through one color before other colors I use more Cyan and Magenta then i do with the rest hope this helps


----------



## OKShowPics (Feb 7, 2008)

25 to 30 huh...that's not very much considering the costs of ink

I'm starting to think I may not really need to do this with the cost not being so high to have my work done by someone else...


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I am getting CIS for mine like Lou said buy from good company I have getten burn from Ebay and it will be cheaper in the long run


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

every one I sell to thinks I am making killing do this when you break it down you really not making to much it cost $6.50 to make custom printed shirt sell $10 to $20


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

derewa said:


> Lou, Can you point me in the right direction for a CIS. I am bidding on a job of 150 10.5" x 7.5" transfers. I have a C88+ and have been pricing individual cartridges. Chani's comment on the C88+ being thirsty has got me worried.
> 
> Sorry for jumping in, I'm a newbie too!


whoa little one.. Thursty...mmmm Lets break this down.
Color ink cartridge average price $13.99 each
Black $19.99
Lets just round that up to $62.00
You should ger at least 80 8 x 10 full color prints. That is about 78 cents each.
OK.. my cis system
ink cost per color bottle 4 oz. 32.00 each. Cost $128.00
I averaged 500+ prints. Average cost per 8 x 10 print $.26ents each.
Now to me honest these were transfers and 2 sided instruction sheets with pictures for my buisness. I am on my second set of ink and I know I am already past the 500 mark. Now the sad part is I also use a cx7800 and it only uses cartridges. So my recommendation is CIS.. I got mine from Coastal Business.
Oh, this thread as about paper... daaaa ok lights Jetpro Sofstretch.. darks.. Iron All For darks


----------



## OKShowPics (Feb 7, 2008)

i wonder if anyone has some high res sample pics of how the sofstretch comes out with inkjet prints? I just want to know for sure i'll be happy before spending lots (to me) of money
thanks again for the advice


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Lou I am getting 25 to 30 before change I am not change them all at once but i do go though lot


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Keep in mind that generally Lou uses close to the lowest setting for quality, which lays down the least amount of ink.

Most people are using Photo (okay) or Best Photo (too much ink). It really does make a difference.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Brad 
I have been useing Jetpro Sofstretch and have shirts that have been washed over 25 times in hot water and dry with heat and when I sell any of mine I gave 1 year money back Guarantee and have not had any complaints so how many people will say they do this or even paper that will last


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Chani 
get mine set on the lowest setting to


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmmm...okay. Then I'm not sure what to say.

I got about that many prints, too, before I had to change my black ink.

I haven't done too many color prints with it. It mostly just sits on top of my second monitor.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

here is some been washed over 25 times one of them is Bamboo


----------



## OKShowPics (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks, that helps a lot

did you have to trim around your picture that exact to the edges to keep the fabric texture normal or does it only stay where the transfer is after a while?

Also, is it better to print on a draft or normal setting instead of high quality or photo quality?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

normal setting and yes trim


----------



## OKShowPics (Feb 7, 2008)

what did you use to trim it so closely?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Chani said:


> Keep in mind that generally Lou uses close to the lowest setting for quality, which lays down the least amount of ink.
> 
> Most people are using Photo (okay) or Best Photo (too much ink). It really does make a difference.


My dear friend hit on the nose.. Remember your not printing photos. You nare printing transfer paper. I rarely use the best photo option. I use text photo. 
I used to laugh when I was an epson rep at what I had to read to people from the epson printer box.. prints up to 400 sheets.. with color averaging 5%.... 5% give me a break.. we don't do documents we do transfers... I was not in this biz then... Oh, and I don't use the lowest setting I use the highest setting above text printing.. mean there is draft, text, photo/text/ best... The last one really lays down the ink.. by the way I said this in another post but i just bought a c88+ refurb fro TigerDirect as they had some available. Epson store sold out. I spent 20 for shipping but with the ink and anew printer I am way ahead of the game.. Seeing how cartridges would cost me more...badalou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> here is some been washed over 25 times one of them is Bamboo


david I think I will take a shirt with me to the ISS show. I will do a print and wash it as much as I can to show people. Coastal is having me demo my product and they are going to make some prints to press as well. It would be great to show people what happens to JPSS after a lot of washes. No I don't get a commission.. Want to hear some bad news.. I had to make my own hotel reservations and I am staying at a best western.. The same best western that was shown on last nights 48 Hours about these 4 woman who were murdered. they were all working the street. One of the people they talked to did a few customers at the same Best western... Yikes what have I done.. now my wife is worried that there is a lot of crime around that hotel.. I told her I will stay off the street.. put a chair under the knob of my door and not walk to the casinos... I will run...


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

*wow lou be careful ... i made the rookie mistake of using photo best quality on my transfers and found out quickly that to much ink was being used. i would agree with everyone else here that jpss and a pigment ink is definately the best way to go for transfers. i'm no expert but have been told the reason you trim the images closely is so you don't have the residue of the transfer paper in areas of the shirt where there is no image. *


----------



## OKShowPics (Feb 7, 2008)

so what is best to use to trim it? I don't have a vinyl cutter, so do you just use scissors and get as close as possible or maybe an xacto knife?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Exactly. If you don't have a plotter, you would trim them by hand with scissors or an Xacto. Gets kinda time consuming if your designs are pretty complex.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hay Lou I will let you take the Bamboo one if you like


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

*that's what i'm doing right now is trimming by hand with an xacto, and it get's very time consuming lol... i usually set aside one day a week to do my trimming after printing unless there is an order that is demanding trimming that day. sounds like i am going to have to start checking out plotters as well. but as far as papers, jetprosofstretch from coastal business for lights and iron all for darks from new millford for dark shirts  *


----------



## pballandatee (Oct 23, 2007)

I just purchased my equipment, including a 1400 and inkjetfly bigfoot pigment CIS, give me time to recieve it all (if your not in a hurry) and ill give u a skinny on how their CIS system does, about 160$ including shipping...


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Chani said:


> Thanks, Lou.
> 
> I definitely don't want to steer anyone in the wrong direction that will end up costing them money.
> 
> ...


i have one empty CIS system for C88+ if you want just send me shipping label and i will happy to send you for free.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Serious???

I'd jump all over this, but we now have a CIS for our Canon i9900, so if anyone else is watching this, jump on it! 

Thank you so much, ROQ!


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

actually i have 2 but thats a backup for my printer. Yes i will give it free, 1st come 1st serve. lol


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

badalou said:


> david I think I will take a shirt with me to the ISS show. I will do a print and wash it as much as I can to show people. Coastal is having me demo my product and they are going to make some prints to press as well. It would be great to show people what happens to JPSS after a lot of washes. No I don't get a commission.. Want to hear some bad news.. I had to make my own hotel reservations and I am staying at a best western.. The same best western that was shown on last nights 48 Hours about these 4 woman who were murdered. they were all working the street. One of the people they talked to did a few customers at the same Best western... Yikes what have I done.. now my wife is worried that there is a lot of crime around that hotel.. I told her I will stay off the street.. put a chair under the knob of my door and not walk to the casinos... I will run...


Hi Lou! I ran into the same problem finding a hotel for the ISS Show. When I saw what choices WERE available, and they looked like dives (also read through reviews on different sites like Expedia, etc.) I said, "Forget it! We'll save $175+ and just drive home..." Unless you wanted to spend $399 for one of the casinos... Uuughh. Totally ruined my plans to hang out at the show for 2 days  You could try the Ramada -- I know they had rooms available -- at least we don't KNOW of any murders there... LOL

I have my daughter's sweatshirt, now washed at least 6 times, and the other shirts from David's Transfer Paper Testing thread that were washed 4 times so far. By that time, I can wash them probably 6-8 more times at least! 

One quick question about the show (since it's my first  ). Will Coastal have a supply of JPSS available to purchase? Can you get it at a greater discount than the Forum member discount of 5% and buying it online? Will be needing to purchase some soon, and thought maybe I'd get more money off buying it at the show  Anything a show newbie should know?

Melissa


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

OKShowPics said:


> i wonder if anyone has some high res sample pics of how the sofstretch comes out with inkjet prints? I just want to know for sure i'll be happy before spending lots (to me) of money
> thanks again for the advice


Here are 2 pics of the Jet Pro SS using the Durabrite inks from Epson. As indicated across the top I did not use the default ink settings of the printer. The changes to the ink settings were mentioned by others on the forum. The hand was good before the first wash and great after the first wash. Some slight color fade after the first wash but no more after the sixth. I like the papers so far.

Good luck...


----------



## OKShowPics (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok, Epson C120 on the way. I was wondering how you apply the 5% discount from Coastal as I am going to order the sofstretch paper and give it a shot


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's the link to their discount code:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_coastalbusinessexclusive.htm

To find it again, look on the left of your screen and look for "View Offers", then scroll down past the ads to the actual discounts. 

Then apply that code during checkout (it's actually on the second or third checkout page).


----------



## OKShowPics (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks, got it ordered and am hoping for the best!

so it's recommended to use an xacto knife to cut the designs out? do you need to cut RIGHT up to the edge or what's recommended


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

You can leave 1/8" to 1/4" with JPSS. Of course, the closer the better, but the window isn't horribly evident with this paper.


----------



## OKShowPics (Feb 7, 2008)

what about on images with overlapping items...here I'll just show you what I plan to make on my shirts (large picture, sorry):



obviously it's been flipped as that was the file I was printing for my current transfer paper. so do i need to go in and trim around each letter real close and inside the letters?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

No, you don't need to trim around each letter or inside each letter. You can just trim a blob around the text and pictures. 

Take a look at my post about cutting JPSS on a plotter and you'll see generally what I mean. You can leave a little more around the design, but since I wasn't cutting it by hand I went pretty close. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t38240.html


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

ROQ,

I've been thinking about it, and if no one else has offered to take that CIS I wouldn't mind having one for my C88+.

Where was this CIS from? What inks are compatible with it?

Thanks!


----------



## OKShowPics (Feb 7, 2008)

the big blob won't stick to the shirt and leave a different texture then? I think i'm just jaded from this cheap paper i tried to use as it just left a rubber looking texture and feel anywhere the paper was

i wrote the person i got the paper from and they said it was 100% commercial quality and that it's my error in using it causing me problems...they may be right but we'll see


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Chani I dont leave any space any more cut right in the pic if it is pic for letters just cut like chani said just trim a blob around the text


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

JPSS isn't fool-proof, but it's the best paper I've ever tried. 

Again, try to trim it fairly close, and you will see a little outline before you wash it, but once it's been washed it will mostly go away. It's not offensive, anyway. 

The closer you trim, the better, obviously, but you don't need to be TOO precise. 

Jut make sure that if you hot-peel it, peel it AS SOON as you lift your top platten. Don't let it cool AT ALL.

You can cold-peel it, too, but then it NEEDS to be hot-washed. It will also have a very rubbery texture to it before it's washed if you cold-peel it.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

here is one did for friend did over 300 shirts


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes. You can see the box around that image, but if you'd trim it pretty close to the design then it wouldn't be as noticeable. 

Now, with a plotter you could get the window to almost completely disappear.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

but this was sample that I sent him and yes I did get closer on the others just sent it that way he could see what it may have look like and when washing he could feel how soft it gets here is one just did


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

That one looks great!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

cut into the color and left no extra and yes I sold it for $25 spend little more time on that but it was nice to get $25 for it LOL


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Chani said:


> ROQ,
> 
> I've been thinking about it, and if no one else has offered to take that CIS I wouldn't mind having one for my C88+.
> 
> ...


THIS IS AN EMPTY CISS SYSTEM YOU NEED INK WITH IT. I HAVE 2 EPSON PRINTER ONE WITH SUBLIMATION AND ONE WITH HEAT TRANSFER INK.I BUY THIS FROM MY BROTHER IN THE PHILIPPINES.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Do you know if it will work with Everlast inks from Coastal?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Any ink can be used in any CISS system. i used heat transfer ink fron inksupply.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks!

If you let me know how much it will cost to ship it to me I can either PayPal you or send a pre-paid label.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Chani said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If you let me know how much it will cost to ship it to me I can either PayPal you or send a pre-paid label.


*wow chani, that's an awesome deal a CIS for free except shipping  .. wish i had seen that post lol...way to go ROQ. *


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

If Chani changes her mind... can I be #2 on the list for the CIS? Totally didn't see your post last night, and I posted right after your offer! Talk about, "DUH!" ha ha ha

Melissa


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

angelic_endeavor said:


> If Chani changes her mind... can I be #2 on the list for the CIS? Totally didn't see your post last night, and I posted right after your offer! Talk about, "DUH!" ha ha ha
> 
> Melissa


*lol true melissa, i didn't see it either wish i had... if you want to be number 2 i guess ill have to settle for the number 3 spot  *


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Chani said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If you let me know how much it will cost to ship it to me I can either PayPal you or send a pre-paid label.


just send me prepaid label,i'll do the rest


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> If Chani changes her mind... can I be #2 on the list for the CIS? Totally didn't see your post last night, and I posted right after your offer! Talk about, "DUH!" ha ha ha
> 
> Melissa


lol, i think chani win...


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

MYDAMIT said:


> lol, i think chani win...


You're right, and I conceeded to Chani via PM... LOL! 

Melissa


----------



## OKShowPics (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks again for all the advice, i'll be sure to post up a picture when i get my first one done

any tips for aligning the design on the shirt?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Check out the TeeSquareIt from Lou, a forum member. Tee Square It


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Chani said:


> Check out the TeeSquareIt from Lou, a forum member. Tee Square It


*Yep, that's what I was going to advise chani... the TeeSquareIt is the way to go  *


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Chani said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If you let me know how much it will cost to ship it to me I can either PayPal you or send a pre-paid label.


Chani did you send me the shipping label? i'm still waiting so that i can send it to you.


----------



## 70sFrk (Jan 6, 2008)

Why is pigment preferable to dye ink when using on transfer paper?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

OKShowPics said:


> The C88 is more in my price range. This is really just to make t-shirts to advertise my website, and some small things in between, so the budget is very small
> 
> thanks again and keep the advice coming as i am trying to soak it all in


Just got my c88+ from Tiger Direct TigerDirect.com Best Deals - Computer Parts, PC Components, Computers & Electronics for $40. plus shipping. For me that was an additional $20 but that still made it only $60.00


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

70sFrk said:


> Why is pigment preferable to dye ink when using on transfer paper?


 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t23066.html


----------



## OKShowPics (Feb 7, 2008)

i ordered the JPSS from Coastal and wow it got here fast so that was good. Now my Epson C120 finally arrived and as soon as I plugged it all up it says one black and the cyan are empty. Any idea why this would happen? They were all still sealed up in their bags and this is really frustrating me even more!


----------



## pickwickstitches (Mar 3, 2008)

Would an Epson laser printer work??

Janie


----------

